# Less than 3.0 GPA?



## room904

Hi there,

I'm new to this forrum, so please kind 

I'm a Junior year undergrad in Japan preparing to apply to several MFA film progams in the States (so far im considering Columbia, NYU, AFI, Art Center and CALarts).

Anyway, from what i researched so far I heard that most US grad schools wouldnt even consider your application if u have a GPA of less than 3.0. Is that true? Anyone here got accepted to any MFA program with less than 3.0 on their transcript?

The reason I'm asking is because, well my GPA is not that hot. Not that im a bad student(ithink), i actually got Dean's listed twice. And the main reason why my GPA is not that good is because i double enrolled to a vocational school in film, adding my class time to 35hours per week (excluding assignments from both schools) 

Any comments on this would be a great help. And knowing that it's Aprill and most of the results from last year applications should be in by now, I would like to congratulate those who made it to their dream school!! And for those who didnt, better luck this year-really. 
After all we all share the same dream here...right?


----------



## rockstar

My advice is that you should research the schools and see what their requirement is. Yes, most of them require at least a 3.0. But, I know for USC, you can add a note to explain why your grades are low. In those cases, your GRE scores need to be pretty high.


----------



## room904

Thanks rockstar,

Actually, most of them (all the ones i listed above) did not specify their GPA requirement. But to be safe i am thinking of taking the GRE.

 but then surfing through several schools' requirements, most of the MFA programs do not require GRE either. Supposively i did well on my GRE, is it recomended that i send it with my application even when it's not asked for?


----------



## rockstar

You should email the program representative to check on the GPA thing - but that's great if they don't have a minimum!  

Some schools require GRE, some do not. So if one of your schools requires it, then you're gonna have to take it anyway. But if none of them require it, I wouldn't take it. Why go through all that trouble and pain of studying if you don't need it? If you need to take it and do well, your scores lasts for 5 years, which is nice. When I applied to UCLA, they didn't require the GRE, but there was a space for it on the application; I don't think it'd hurt to put it on there if there's space. Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess

Rockstar, I think you're wrong on listing the GRE scores if they don't want it.  The space on the UCLA app is for MA candidates.

It shows you can't follow directions.

Just my opinion.


----------



## BillyD

Actually, I think if you have less than a 3.0 on your last 60 hours of coursework, UCLA requires a GRE.  Otherwise, they don't.

In regards to your question Room904, I don't think GPA counts for much if you have significant life experience - it didn't in my case.  However, if you're coming straight from undergrad, then yes, I think it might be somewhat of an issue, but not insurmountable if you stand out in other areas.


----------



## Winterreverie

I agree with BillyD. In fact most grad schools require the GRE if you have a low GPA anyways..


----------



## Jayimess

I can't remember from my application, but I swear it said 

GRE Scores (MA Applicants ONLY):_________

or something similar.  So I kept my less than impressive 1290/5.0 scores to myself, and I'd like to have thought I'd have done the same even if I had a 1600/6.0.

I looked on the UCLA website...it says "some programs" require the GRE.  The film dept. says All applicants must have an undergraduate B average.

I just assumed that meant, "Don't apply if you're under a 3.0."  In my little head, I thought the gist was that the school itself wouldn't accept you, and you have to be admitted by the department AND the school.

Not a problem for me.  But I stand by my opinion.  Sending test scores that aren't requested is similar to sending more portfolio pages/a longer reel than the maximum specified limits...a disregard of specific application instructions...not good.

Does anyone know of any programs that don't require the GRE besides UCLA and AFI?

More importantly, does anyone have any low/no GPA weighted graduate program recommendations for room904?

And room, as a junior, don't you have both time AND room to improve?  The last 60 hours are what matter the most.  My cumulative GPA is over half a point lower than the average of my last 60 hours.


----------



## BillyD

Columbia doesn't require a GRE.  Not sure about others.


----------



## Winterreverie

In addition most schools really only look at your last two years. So Jayimess is right-- you have time to get those scores up!

Chapman also does not require a GRE-- but again only if you're already above a 3.0.


----------



## surlymonkey

Hi room904-- It seems that with MFA programs, your creative samples carry a lot of relative weight and might make up for a low GPA. 

That said, I think grades do matter to a point because the grad programs at the top tier schools are INCREDIBLY rigorous. I have friends currently at USC and Columbia, and others who've been through UCLA, CalArts and AFI, and what those programs all have in common is many, many long days and sleepless nights. You are constantly writing, shooting, editing, planning, rehearsing, watching and analyzing films, etc. Even if it's fun work, there's a lot of it, and it's challenging.

In my letter from USC, they specifically mention that you must maintain a 3.0 average in graduate studies to stay in good standing. If you are put on probation for two semesters, you are out of the program. I'm sure other schools have a similar requirement. If you can't keep up a B average as an undergrad, it's probably a red flag that you might struggle as a grad student.

Jayimess is totally right. You have some time to get your grades up, so really make your last year in school count! And if you apply and don't get in the first time around, it will probably be beneficial to take some time off and gain some additional life/creative experience anyway. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Tima

I think GPA matters and where you got your grades totally matters. (Harvard or a community college?)

Then they also look at what kind of courses you took and how well rounded you are.

See this is how I look at it. After looking at everyone's applications they will prob find 150 VERY QUALIFIED people, but lets say they can only accept 50! SINCE everyone is extremely qualified, they might chose those who did the best academically at the end. So out of the 150 they will take the 50 with 3.8+.

But don't let that discourage you, I maybe wrong . And each school looks at it differently. Your experience, your GPA trend, etc, etc, all that factors in. So if you have a low GPA but you have confidence in yourself, you should apply!

Schools that require GRE:
USC
FSU
UCLA (only if under a 3.0)
Chapman (only if under a 3.0)


Schools that dont:
Columbia
NYU
AFI

I dont know about others...


----------



## Awake&Dreaming

LMU/LA (Loyola) also requires a GRE 


UGHHH Im canadian and we don't have to take these types of tests...so im semi freaking out. Not looking forward to it :/


----------



## WillieGreen

Samples, personal statement, and recs supersede GPA.

Concentrate on sending the best supporting materials possible.


----------



## jojo

I'm not saying they don't matter, but there are other factors too.  I got into columbia with a 2.6 so anything is possible...


----------



## notroberttowne

If you have great samples and a great application, you'll get in.  They don't really care about grades and they don't really care about what school you came from because if your application was excellent, then it will reflect that you are a creative, intelligent person.  The school I went to for undergrad is basically a half-step above a community college, and I only had a 2.8, and Chapman accepted me in about seven seconds.

If you're a strong candidate, don't fret.  Do a great application, get great samples and recommendations together, and don't worry.  Take the GRE if you have to, but don't stress out too much about it.  Obviously, knocking the GRE out of the park would be nice, but not doing so won't keep you out.  

Also, make sure you can't slip by with a decent Junior/Senior GPA.  I was allowed to use that for UCLA and Chapman apps last year and because of that I could skip the GRE (jr/sr gpa was 3.2).


----------

